# 3 beeps and a longg 4th beep sound?



## coolguy1 (Dec 23, 2006)

Hi,

I just bought CPO 2006 525i 2 weeks back.. Lately I been hearing a " 3-time beep and a prolonged 4th beep" at random times. What is this sound? I dont see any Alert or any sign on dashboard or IDrive.. 

Any idea what this beep is?


----------



## jryguyi (Feb 9, 2006)

Could it be the frost beep? I'm not sure about the 525i but on the e46 the car beeps when the temperature goes below 37


----------



## coolguy1 (Dec 23, 2006)

Nope, thats just a single beep.. I get that once in a while when outside temp +37C, it shows it on IDRIVE and dashboard too. But, the one i am referring is a 4 beep one (beep, beep, beep, beeeeeep)


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

It is the clock saying it is either at the 30 minute marker or the 1 hour marker.

You can tell it to stop it somehow. (yah, i'm a great big help. )


----------



## mp0i (Jan 18, 2005)

I think the "random" time is on the hour. It is the clock chime and can be turned off through the i-drive.


----------



## coolguy1 (Dec 23, 2006)

Ahhh that might be it.. I remember enabling it in IDrive when i bought the car.. LoL I thought it will just chime (single-time) hourly.. (4 beeps every hour? yikes, what were they thinking  ).. Thank you


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

coolguy1 said:


> Ahhh that might be it.. I remember enabling it in IDrive when i bought the car.. LoL I thought it will just chime (single-time) hourly.. (4 beeps every hour? yikes, what were they thinking  ).. Thank you


No different than the beeps (beep beep beep beeeeeep) on the radio stations at the top of the hour. Even if I am listening to my iPod, I sometimes expect to hear the news (in fact, that is the purpose of the Memo feature, although BMW doesn´t seem to mention this in more recent user manuals. You are alerted to the top of the hour so you can turn on the news).


----------



## coolguy1 (Dec 23, 2006)

Thanks for replies guys. Not sure how ppl use this feature normally?

Also, one more doubt.. I have programmed IDRIVE to lock all doors once in motion.. how do i program it to unlock doors automatically when in (P)ARK mode? So I dont have to use door handle twice to open the door (once pull handle to unlock, then again pull handle to open door).


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

coolguy1 said:


> how do i program it to unlock doors automatically when in (P)ARK mode?


you don't


----------

